# Tad has spindly leg:(



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

My first leuc popped a front leg and unfortunately it has spindly leg. I know its fairly common but I'm really disappointed Hopefully the other tad will be ok. 
Its a discouraging start to the hobby.


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have heard of some frogs morphing with thin legs but ending up OK, I wouldn't give up on him yet, I would give him a chance.

Curt.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Are these from your first clutches? If so they are still young parents and if you give it time, they will be OK in future clutches. Just make sure the parents are getting good suppliments and that you keep the tads at a good temp. usually around 76 degrees. Good luck with the next batch.


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

I didn't breed these, I bought the tadpoles at a reptile show. They were going to be my first darts.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Your kidding?
I have never seen anyone sell tads at a show!! They must have been meant to be food for another animal.
Good lesson, never buy a tad. Always buy a full grown, healthy frog.


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

There were three different booths selling tads along with instructions on how to raise them. I thought it would be fun to watch them develop.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Not to say I have not done the same thing. In fact someone just gave me a dwarf cobolt tad and six eggs. So who am I to talk!!!  

But seriously, do you know what the temperature of the tad surrroundings was?
I believe this has a lot to do with the health of a tad. In the future, try to keep that temp around 76 degrees.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are multiple potential causes for SLS in tadpoles that range from enviromental through nutritional as well as combinations of the two. 

SLS can be epidemic or sporadic and it can appear in anyone's collection. 

Ed


----------



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

Has anyone seen any research on whether or not there is a genetic component to SLS? I find it curious that only the front legs are afflicted. One would think that a nutritional or environmental components would have more ubiquitous effects.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes there was some research into this in either the 1980s or early 1990s. It can be caused by genetic issues however the vast majority of causes are due to husbandry issues (either nutritional or enviromental) and this number is large enough to swamp out the few cases due to genetics. 

Should have come to IAD.. there was a workshop/lecture on this topic. 

Ed


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

this is why i cringe when i see people selling tadpoles


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll never buy tadpoles again. I admit I was not informed when I got them, I had planned on buying darts later this summer but saw a opportunity to be cheap (3 tads for $18.00). 
I didn't know about spindly leg, needing tadpole tea or that they would need separate rearing containers. Whatever the cause of SLS, I was partial responsible to what happened to my frog.

I took this picture before I euthanized the tad.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

dose any one have a link for more info on SLS? also ed said epidemic, dose he mean can be transfer from tad to tad?
thanks guys


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It doesn't transfer from tadpole to tadpole, epidemics can also occur with non-infectious diseases such as obesity in people.. 

There has been a lot of discussion on the frognet. check thier archives. 

Ed


----------

